# Osterhouse Sounds presents: Pathfinder Cello



## Ben Osterhouse (Jan 28, 2022)

I’m truly stoked to present the Pathfinder Cello 🥳

I don’t think you’ll find a Kontakt library out there quite like this!

Pathfinder Cello is a rhythmic legato library, ideal for creating expressive phrases and ostinatos. Feed it a chord, and it will play phrases based upon the notes of the chord. These phrases are determined by a graphic notation consisting of “paths”.

You can pick one of the 108 presets to get started quickly. These presets should be all you need to get some quick inspiration and add something to your music.

However, if you want to see how the paths are woven together and to craft your own phrases and ostinatos, there is an entire drag and drop editor built into the instrument, which allows you to experiment and tweak to your heart’s content.

There are doubtless many intriguing expansions this library could take in future updates. Here is a link to join the Osterhouse Sounds Discord community, where you can share suggestions, music, feedback, and ask questions: https://discord.gg/XmHHttGq

Below you will find 2 videos so you can learn more:




These videos don’t do justice to the immense amount of work that went into this library, and the possible creative uses for the library, but I hope you enjoy seeing a little bit about the Pathfinder cello.

You can purchase it directly from Osterhouse Sounds here:
https://osterhousesounds.com/product/pathfinder-cello/
Or from Loot Audio here:
https://www.lootaudio.com/category/kontakt-instruments/ben-osterhouse/pathfinder-cello

The intro sale goes until Feb 13th.

Best wishes for a creative 2022!

Ben


----------



## Baronvonheadless (Jan 28, 2022)

Congrats Ben on the release of such an amazing library! Thank you for the honor of being on the beta testing team, such a joy! So much inspiration to be found within this instrument.




Here is a demo I made solely using Pathfinder Cello!


& Then this is strictly pathfinder minus the flute!


----------



## Ben Osterhouse (Jan 28, 2022)

Thank you. You're welcome, glad to have you!


----------



## doctoremmet (Jan 28, 2022)

Congrats Ben! Impressive (as usual)


----------



## Jeremy Morgan (Jan 28, 2022)

Goodbye money. I hardly knew ya.


----------



## BradHoyt (Jan 28, 2022)

Very well done Ben! Can't wait to create some new music with your instrument.


----------



## Fab (Jan 28, 2022)

It's so cool!


----------



## Futchibon (Jan 28, 2022)

No brainer!


----------



## Dr.Quest (Jan 28, 2022)

Stunning! Sonokinetic needs to hire you for the next gen phrase libraries. Outstanding work!


----------



## Ben Osterhouse (Jan 28, 2022)

Thanks! Their libraries were definitely an inspiration in coming up with this. @Cory Pelizzari mentioned Audiobros Modern Scoring Strings to me last February, and that also partially inspired the PFC.


----------



## Chamberfield (Jan 28, 2022)

Thanks Ben, you are a genius! When I clicked on this thread saw the word Osterhouse, I knew I was in for something good.


----------



## Wunderhorn (Jan 28, 2022)

I love how you are able to push the innovation envelope again and again. Great concept!

Now, I'd love to see this concept applied to small ensembles of violin, viola, celli and basses, recorded in a concert hall so we can have a decca tree mic position as well!
A perfect 'Arvo Pärt/Max Richter Construction Kit'!


----------



## 8noise (Jan 28, 2022)

Amazing.
I really think this may be the beginning of THE revolution in the sampling world.


----------



## Dr.Quest (Jan 28, 2022)

Just installed. So beautiful! Remarkable library! Instant favorite.


----------



## Serge Pavkin (Jan 28, 2022)

Awesome library, Ben! Congratulations! And thank you for all that you do for all of us)


----------



## manuhz (Jan 29, 2022)

Man THIS is really next level! Congrats Ben


----------



## AudioLoco (Jan 29, 2022)

Sounds amazing Ben!


----------



## digimortal (Jan 29, 2022)

Wow, I'm honestly blown away by this, instantly inspirational, reasonably priced and even kontakt player compatible *pinches himself*

Fantastic work Ben!


----------



## zimm83 (Jan 29, 2022)

Only windows 10 ? I'm on windows 8..Can it work ? Thanks.


----------



## GeorgeThatMusicGuy (Jan 29, 2022)

What a great library!


----------



## catibi79 (Jan 29, 2022)

Bought. Beatuful library. I hope Ben sampling other string instruments in this way.


----------



## emanon (Jan 29, 2022)

Wow! I happened to come across this library today and simply got stunned!
(don't want to even imagine what level of the KSP code in there...)

The cello is so sweet and lyrical. Just never thought this kind of sound from VI was possible. 
Not really pushing too hard but at some point I hope to hear this completely new thing with strings quartet or ensemble!

meanwhile, kind of wondering what are those four other tabs...


----------



## Serge Pavkin (Jan 29, 2022)

zimm83 said:


> Only windows 10 ? I'm on windows 8..Can it work ? Thanks.


Yes, I checked it works. Also on the NI website it is indicated that versions of Windows 7, 8 and 10 are supported for Kontakt.


----------



## zimm83 (Jan 29, 2022)

Serge Pavkin said:


> Yes, I checked it works. Also on the NI website it is indicated that versions of Windows 7, 8 and 10 are supported for Kontakt.


Thanks a lot. So this is for me. Great product.


----------



## AdamKmusic (Jan 29, 2022)

Wow this is amazing & just the kind of strings I love writing & I find programming just doesnt get it to this level! Definitely going to pick this up!

Will this also be coming for violin/viola etc?




emanon said:


> Wow! I happened to come across this library today and simply got stunned!
> (don't want to even imagine what level of the KSP code in there...)
> 
> The cello is so sweet and lyrical. Just never thought this kind of sound from VI was possible.
> ...


It looks like the tabs are maybe the presets which you can keyswitch between


----------



## erc13a (Jan 29, 2022)

Wow ! Amazing work ! I love this path idea ! Thank you Ben 🙏 !


----------



## proxima (Jan 29, 2022)

So lovely and creative. I'm not usually one to buy at launch, but I'm in.


----------



## SupremeFist (Jan 29, 2022)

Do I have time to explore this library properly in the next couple of weeks? No. So did I hesitate to press the buy button 1/3 of the way into the walkthrough? Also no.


----------



## Ben Osterhouse (Jan 29, 2022)

zimm83 said:


> Only windows 10 ? I'm on windows 8..Can it work ? Thanks.


Yes it can work on Windows 8.


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Jan 29, 2022)

Grabbed it - sounds wonderful and gives me instant Noir/Drama/Thriller vibes


----------



## Dr.Quest (Jan 29, 2022)

emanon said:


> meanwhile, kind of wondering what are those four other tabs...


The tabs are presets so you can switch between them. The library is incredibly easy to use but you can dive deep and make your own presets. Super easy.


----------



## Drundfunk (Jan 29, 2022)

I love you....


----------



## milford59 (Jan 29, 2022)

It looks great - I have just bought it.

What are the practical implications of the 50ms delay that is mentioned on the interface ?

Thanks !


----------



## Ben Osterhouse (Jan 29, 2022)

milford59 said:


> It looks great - I have just bought it.
> 
> What are the practical implications of the 50ms delay that is mentioned on the interface ?
> 
> Thanks !


The engine needs to wait a small amount of time before it plays a chord. 
Otherwise you'd try to play a chord, but as soon as the very first key went down it would go "ok great I'll play the voicing for a 1 note chord!"
Then the next note would go down and it'd say, "O, you wanted a 2 chord? ok, I'll start doing that now"

So yeah, it needs to wait a tiny bit before judging how many notes there are in the chord.


----------



## Jk86 (Jan 29, 2022)

Congrats on the new library. Downloading now and can't to try out!


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Jan 29, 2022)

Wow. Just wow. And a really great intro offer too. Congrats and thanks Ben! I'll be picking this up shortly.


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Jan 29, 2022)

And just noticed, this is a Kontakt player library too? That will hopefully open up a wider potential customer base. And once they try this, I'm sure many will be buying Kontakt full during the next NI sale so they can get your other libraries!


----------



## Ben Osterhouse (Jan 29, 2022)

Yes, that's the hope!


----------



## Fever Phoenix (Jan 30, 2022)

Ben Osterhouse said:


> I’m truly stoked to present the Pathfinder Cello 🥳
> 
> I don’t think you’ll find a Kontakt library out there quite like this!
> 
> ...



instant buy, look forward to dive into your new library!

congratulations on the release!


----------



## Mega (Jan 30, 2022)

It's downloading now. I'm about to get my cello on tonight!


----------



## PhilA (Jan 30, 2022)

Bought not enough time to enjoy properly but the 10 minutes I did have were lots of fun.
Great sounds and unique.


----------



## Montisquirrel (Jan 30, 2022)

Bought it. This is really incredible. Thank you for this.
btw... that Nullhertz demo on your website is amazing!


----------



## Ben Osterhouse (Jan 30, 2022)

Montisquirrel said:


> Bought it. This is really incredible. Thank you for this.
> btw... that Nullhertz demo on your website is amazing!


I know, right?


----------



## Nullhertz (Jan 30, 2022)

Montisquirrel said:


> Bought it. This is really incredible. Thank you for this.
> btw... that Nullhertz demo on your website is amazing!


Thank you! Was a real pleasure to be part of the beta team. :D
Ben has put an incredible amount of work into the library and it is a truly inspiring and innovative instrument. For those of you who are still on the fence, just grab it!


----------



## Dr.Quest (Jan 30, 2022)

I've been playing with it for a couple days. It's superb in combination with Sonokinetic's Indie! These two are made for each other!


----------



## Serge Pavkin (Jan 31, 2022)

Another quick mockup, this library is an instant inspiration.


----------



## erc13a (Jan 31, 2022)

I bought it this morning but Lootaudio is out of serial numbers from NI... So I wait...😢

Update: They fixed it.


----------



## LudovicVDP (Jan 31, 2022)

Damn, that's gorgeous. 
I'm buying that. Because it's so good and to encourage you to keep developing other beautiful instruments.


----------



## wunderflo (Jan 31, 2022)

I own quite a few Osterhouse libraries and really like them, so I'm sure that one is great, too. However, I probably didn't quite understand it, yet. Maybe you can help me. I can see how the workflow is innovative and likely inspiring. It's also nice that it allows you to play different lines/articulations (paths) at the press of one chord. But is this the thing that makes it so special (not that this wouldn't be enough), or is there another innovation in the sound itself? I mean, does it enable performances that wouldn't be possible to play with more traditional solo cello VIs? Maybe those zig-zag waves/trills? Or those slow glides that are probably different from the standard portamentos? Or is it the option to stitch together several paths to create a new performance? 
Also, in the demos I didn't see any use of the mod-wheel. Does it have multiple dynamic layers or is there a dynamic curve/arc baked into the paths?


----------



## zimm83 (Jan 31, 2022)

And is there a user manual ?
Are there keyswitches ?


----------



## Dr.Quest (Jan 31, 2022)

zimm83 said:


> And is there a user manual ?
> Are there keyswitches ?


Yes there are keyswitches. They are on the right side (upper) of the keyboard and they switch between the presets (the 5 tabs). And yes there is a users manual in the documentation folder.


----------



## Dr.Quest (Jan 31, 2022)

wunderflo said:


> I own quite a few Osterhouse libraries and really like them, so I'm sure that one is great, too. However, I probably didn't quite understand it, yet. Maybe you can help me. I can see how the workflow is innovative and likely inspiring. It's also nice that it allows you to play different lines/articulations (paths) at the press of one chord. But is this the thing that makes it so special (not that this wouldn't be enough), or is there another innovation in the sound itself? I mean, does it enable performances that wouldn't be possible to play with more traditional solo cello VIs? Maybe those zig-zag waves/trills? Or those slow glides that are probably different from the standard portamentos? Or is it the option to stitch together several paths to create a new performance?
> Also, in the demos I didn't see any use of the mod-wheel. Does it have multiple dynamic layers or is there a dynamic curve/arc baked into the paths?


It's unique to me in that there are 8 micro phrases that can be stitched together in different ways including flipping them and changing duration, volume and panning. To me it feels like if Sonokinetic would cut apart their individual phrases into smaller chunks and let you assemble them in different arrangements. You can get interesting cycles going by playing single notes on top of held notes in the middle of a phrase and get clever at doing that. The mod wheel controls levels but I'm not sure of the dynamics, Ben will need to answer that. For the $60 the intro costs it is one of the most inspiring libraries I've purchased recently.
It plays well with others too.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jan 31, 2022)

I only just found this thread. There goes some more of my money - but it's for a great cause!!

PS: Curious about the tax I had to pay, since I'm Canadian and this company seems US-based.


----------



## zimm83 (Jan 31, 2022)

Dr.Quest said:


> Yes there are keyswitches. They are on the right side (upper) of the keyboard and they switch between the presets (the 5 tabs). And yes there is a users manual in the documentation folder.


Thanks a lot. This is insane. So much possibilities for such a low price.
This is just GENIUS scripting. And superb sound.
I can only imagine what will the next libs be with this genius scripting.
A some say kontakt is dying ... pfff
Better and better....
Great library from a great developer.
Hats down Mister .


----------



## chillbot (Jan 31, 2022)

Ned Bouhalassa said:


> PS: Curious about the tax I had to pay, since I'm Canadian and this company seems US-based.


I thought that was odd as well and just figured it was a mistake in the way @Ben Osterhouse set up his commerce site. I can't recall ever paying any tax on any samples ever in the US.


----------



## YaniDee (Jan 31, 2022)

Ned Bouhalassa said:


> PS: Curious about the tax I had to pay, since I'm Canadian and this company seems US-based.


Sites not charging tax are on the decrease, more and more sites are charging tax...Native Instruments have been charging tax on Canadian orders for a couple of years now. And a growing list are starting to use third party carts (Paddle, Fastspring, etc) that won't let you get to Paypal, without calculating tax on top. 

Back to topic..This does sound great...I own Pattern Strings and Sospiro Strings bought from Loot audio and I think, APD..anyway of finding out about updates?


----------



## Ben Osterhouse (Jan 31, 2022)

erc13a said:


> I bought it this morning but Lootaudio is out of serial numbers from NI... So I wait...😢


License keys are back in stock, you will receive yours soon. Thank you


----------



## Ben Osterhouse (Jan 31, 2022)

YaniDee said:


> Sites not charging tax are on the decrease, more and more sites are charging tax...Native Instruments have been charging tax on Canadian orders for a couple of years now. And a growing list are starting to use third party carts (Paddle, Fastspring, etc) that won't let you get to Paypal, without calculating tax on top.
> 
> Back to topic..This does sound great...I own Pattern Strings and Sospiro Strings bought from Loot audio and I think, APD..anyway of finding out about updates?


Basic research: for e-commerce You definitely have to pay sales tax for the state that you're selling from. If you make enough money in another state or another country you have to pay taxes to them too, but the thresholds vary, and are usually pretty high. More research needs to be done though!


----------



## Zhao Shen (Jan 31, 2022)

Ben this is so damn cool, huge congrats!


----------



## Scalms (Jan 31, 2022)

This cello has an amazing tone. I think it's time for a complete cello solo library from Osterhouse Sounds!


----------



## Ben Osterhouse (Jan 31, 2022)

wunderflo said:


> I own quite a few Osterhouse libraries and really like them, so I'm sure that one is great, too. However, I probably didn't quite understand it, yet. Maybe you can help me. I can see how the workflow is innovative and likely inspiring. It's also nice that it allows you to play different lines/articulations (paths) at the press of one chord. But is this the thing that makes it so special (not that this wouldn't be enough), or is there another innovation in the sound itself? I mean, does it enable performances that wouldn't be possible to play with more traditional solo cello VIs? Maybe those zig-zag waves/trills? Or those slow glides that are probably different from the standard portamentos? Or is it the option to stitch together several paths to create a new performance?
> Also, in the demos I didn't see any use of the mod-wheel. Does it have multiple dynamic layers or is there a dynamic curve/arc baked into the paths?





zimm83 said:


> And is there a user manual ?
> Are there keyswitches ?


The manual will be posted on the product page soon.


----------



## GusGranite (Jan 31, 2022)

This might be a daft question but are the paths also midi out?


----------



## Alchemedia (Jan 31, 2022)

Congrats Ben!


----------



## frank_m (Feb 1, 2022)

Serge Pavkin said:


> Another quick mockup, this library is an instant inspiration.


Very nice! Frank


----------



## Ben Osterhouse (Feb 1, 2022)

GusGranite said:


> This might be a daft question but are the paths also midi out?


No. That would be cool though! I thought about adding that as a feature.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Feb 1, 2022)

How does one actually download the instrument? I got a receipt, but no download link.


----------



## Ben Osterhouse (Feb 1, 2022)

Ned Bouhalassa said:


> How does one actually download the instrument? I got a receipt, but no download link.


Did you purchase from Osterhouse Sounds or Loot Audio?


----------



## GusGranite (Feb 1, 2022)

Ben Osterhouse said:


> No. That would be cool though! I thought about adding that as a feature.


It would be really nice for layering and FX


----------



## becolossal (Feb 1, 2022)

Ned Bouhalassa said:


> How does one actually download the instrument? I got a receipt, but no download link.


I downloaded via Native Access.


----------



## Dr.Quest (Feb 1, 2022)

Ned Bouhalassa said:


> How does one actually download the instrument? I got a receipt, but no download link.


Native Access. You should get a serial number.


----------



## Dr.Quest (Feb 1, 2022)

As soon as I heard Pathfinder Cello I thought it might work well with Sonokinetics Indie which is one of my favorite Sono libraries. Just a quick noodle around but I like them together.








Finding the Path | Stray Voltage


Finding the Path by Stray Voltage, Experimental music from San Francisco, CA on ReverbNation




www.reverbnation.com


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Feb 1, 2022)

Dr.Quest said:


> Native Access. You should get a serial number.


Thanks buddy.


----------



## LamaRose (Feb 1, 2022)

Very innovative, but no surprise coming from Ben. Beautiful tone, and there's no beating recorded transitions and rebows.


----------



## Ben Osterhouse (Feb 1, 2022)

Dr.Quest said:


> As soon as I heard Pathfinder Cello I though it might work well with Sonokinetics Indie which is one of my favorite Sono libraries. Just a quick noodle around but I like them together.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like it!


----------



## gnapier (Feb 2, 2022)

This is amazing work. Wonderful concept; beautiful sound; innovative approach. I wouldn’t be surprised at all if Christian Henson himself tried to get you to join forces with SFA.

Thank you for your vision and the ability to see it through. 🙂


----------



## Fidelity (Feb 2, 2022)

Listened to the demos, made it halfway through the second video and had a "shut up and take my money" moment. But don't actually shut up, you seem cool


----------



## Mega (Feb 2, 2022)

I don't know about y'all but, everytime I open Kontakt and see Paths at the top of the library panel, it fills me with joy😊


----------



## Dr.Quest (Feb 2, 2022)

Ben Osterhouse said:


> I like it!


Thanks you, Ben! Your libraries are becoming a necessity! Can't wait to see what's next!


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Feb 11, 2022)

Ben Osterhouse said:


> No. That would be cool though! I thought about adding that as a feature.


Being able to output / export MIDI would be absolutely incredible.

Finally was able to pick this one up at the tail end of the sale. This is a huge accomplishment, Ben! Even just playing through the (many) presets is a goldmine of ideas and inspiration. It's like an advanced arpeggiator, but tailored for legato string patterns, and the samples and legato scripting is top-notch as always.

MIDI export, versions for violin/viola/bass, and some sort of "ensemble mode" for string quintet (V1/V2/Va/Vc/Cb), even if it needs to be its own separate product, are what I would love to see for this product line.


----------



## kgdrum (Feb 11, 2022)

Justin L. Franks said:


> Being able to output / export MIDI would be absolutely incredible.
> 
> Finally was able to pick this one up at the tail end of the sale. This is a huge accomplishment, Ben! Even just playing through the (many) presets is a goldmine of ideas and inspiration. It's like an advanced arpeggiator, but tailored for legato string patterns, and the samples and legato scripting is top-notch as always.
> 
> MIDI export, versions for violin/viola/bass, and some sort of "ensemble mode" for string quintet (V1/V2/Va/Vc/Cb), even if it needs to be its own separate product, are what I would love to see for this product line.




Yes yes yes!


----------



## Ben Osterhouse (Feb 11, 2022)

Justin L. Franks said:


> Being able to output / export MIDI would be absolutely incredible.
> 
> Finally was able to pick this one up at the tail end of the sale. This is a huge accomplishment, Ben! Even just playing through the (many) presets is a goldmine of ideas and inspiration. It's like an advanced arpeggiator, but tailored for legato string patterns, and the samples and legato scripting is top-notch as always.
> 
> MIDI export, versions for violin/viola/bass, and some sort of "ensemble mode" for string quintet (V1/V2/Va/Vc/Cb), even if it needs to be its own separate product, are what I would love to see for this product line.


Yeah definitely! 
These things are all on a list.


----------



## rrichard63 (Feb 13, 2022)

Ben Osterhouse said:


> You definitely have to pay sales tax for the state that you're selling from.


If you're talking about the United States, I would be very surprised to learn that this is true. Every on line retailer I buy from charges me California sales tax, based on where I am located and without regard to where the seller is located. No exceptions.

California does not charge sales tax on downloadable software. As an aside, eBay doesn't seem to know this and charges tax when it should not.


----------



## kgdrum (Feb 13, 2022)

rrichard63 said:


> If you're talking about the United States, I would be very surprised to learn that this is true




I think Ben meant to say the customers state he’s selling to or where the customer is located(from),which in the USA is actually correct even though internet based resellers routinely ignored this for years until the tax authorities decided they wanted the 💰


----------



## Rob Elliott (Feb 13, 2022)

Baronvonheadless said:


> Congrats Ben on the release of such an amazing library! Thank you for the honor of being on the beta testing team, such a joy! So much inspiration to be found within this instrument.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I probably need to listen to more of the demos but I am getting hung up on all the portamento - it's sort of relentless in these two demos. Can that be turned off?


----------



## jbuhler (Feb 13, 2022)

kgdrum said:


> I think Ben meant to say the customers state he’s selling to or where the customer is located(from),which in the USA is actually correct even though internet based resellers routinely ignored this for years until the tax authorities decided they wanted the 💰


Not a lawyer and all that. But yes, it's not the state you are selling from that determines the sales tax, but the state you are selling to, and if your company (or whoever you have outsourced collection of payment) doesn't have a physical presence in the state you are selling to, then my understanding is you don't have to charge sales tax (though technically it's still the customer's responsibility to pay it), which is how some internet retailers don't charge sales tax and how most everyone in the US who buys things on the internet ends up becoming a technical tax cheat.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Feb 13, 2022)

ok - the 'bittersweet' demo shows me 'non-portamento' is possible with this library. Honestly for me this library would work well mixed in - slightly behind - a larger workhorse string library. There I see good utility. I think with proper arrangement and mixing these phrases could infuse 'life' to larger string libraries. Hmmm.


----------



## gnapier (Feb 14, 2022)

Justin L. Franks said:


> Being able to output / export MIDI would be absolutely incredible.
> 
> Finally was able to pick this one up at the tail end of the sale. This is a huge accomplishment, Ben! Even just playing through the (many) presets is a goldmine of ideas and inspiration. It's like an advanced arpeggiator, but tailored for legato string patterns, and the samples and legato scripting is top-notch as always.
> 
> MIDI export, versions for violin/viola/bass, and some sort of "ensemble mode" for string quintet (V1/V2/Va/Vc/Cb), even if it needs to be its own separate product, are what I would love to see for this product line.


My first reaction when I read the suggestion was “Wow! People can be so unreasonable and greedy!” But after working with this wonderful instrument, I guess I’m unreasonable and greedy myself! 🙃 Midi export would be INCREDIBLE…!


----------



## M. vDiva Fabbiani (Feb 16, 2022)

Congratulations @Ben Osterhouse ! I’ve bought Pathfinder Cello a few days ago and tonight I’ve finally had the chance to play with it: what a library! It really sounds like the real deal and it’s extremely inspiring. It’s also super intuitive in terms of use and creating new paths it’s fun and easy. Are you planning on releasing similar libraries for violin and viola?


----------



## Ben Osterhouse (Feb 16, 2022)

M. vDiva Fabbiani said:


> Congratulations @Ben Osterhouse ! I’ve bought Pathfinder Cello a few days ago and tonight I’ve finally had the chance to play with it: what a library! It really sounds like the real deal and it’s extremely inspiring. It’s also super intuitive in terms of use and creating new paths it’s fun and easy. Are you planning on releasing similar libraries for violin and viola?


Thank you, glad to hear it. I don't have a timeline for more Pathfinder libraries, but yes!


----------



## Oliver (Feb 17, 2022)

one of the best and inspiring libraries i bought over the last two years!
A great idea and well executed!
Lets hope for more instruments


----------



## Ben Osterhouse (Mar 14, 2022)

jbuhler said:


> Not a lawyer and all that. But yes, it's not the state you are selling from that determines the sales tax, but the state you are selling to, and if your company (or whoever you have outsourced collection of payment) doesn't have a physical presence in the state you are selling to, then my understanding is you don't have to charge sales tax (though technically it's still the customer's responsibility to pay it), which is how some internet retailers don't charge sales tax and how most everyone in the US who buys things on the internet ends up becoming a technical tax cheat.


I've been meaning to follow up about this. 
Here's what my understanding is:

"If you, as an online retailer, have nexus in a state, then that state considers you on the hook for charging sales tax to buyers in the state.

You’ll always have sales tax nexus in your home state. However, certain business activities create sales tax nexus in other states, too."









Online Sales Tax in 2018 for Ecommerce Businesses [Nexus by State]


Wondering how ecommerce sales taxes work? Find out everything you need to know about online taxes: sales tax, FBA, & how to avoid getting audited.



www.bigcommerce.com





So I just have Nexus in MN, which means I need to charge sales tax there.


----------



## jbuhler (Mar 14, 2022)

Ben Osterhouse said:


> I've been meaning to follow up about this.
> Here's what my understanding is:
> 
> "If you, as an online retailer, have nexus in a state, then that state considers you on the hook for charging sales tax to buyers in the state.
> ...


As I understand it you are not supposed to collect MN sales tax on sales to customers from other states or countries. Minnesota is not the place of sale for these transactions. No company I do business with collects sales tax in the state or country they have their business in. This has been true in the US since the days of mail order though most companies collected no sales tax in those days, which is sort of how internet sales started out mostly not collecting sales tax. These days with a few exceptions of companies that still do not collect sales tax they all collect Texas sales tax on my purchases. They either tax me with Texas sales tax or they don’t tax me. No one does what you are doing.


----------



## Daren Audio (Mar 14, 2022)

*I bought Pathfinder Cello and it's a great product!!!!!! *

Please note that I was charged sales tax which is incorrect as my state does not collect sales tax on electronically, downloadable software regardless if the business retailer/seller is in CA or out of state.

As a small business, it's pertinent to understand the tax laws with interstate e-commerce properly before complications arises.



Ben Osterhouse said:


> I've been meaning to follow up about this.
> Here's what my understanding is:
> 
> "If you, as an online retailer, have nexus in a state, then that state considers you on the hook for charging sales tax to buyers in the state.
> ...


^ This is correct as a business in Minnesota has to charge sales tax from Minnesota residents. However, one must double check and confirm the nexus requirement for each and every other state. It's best to get sales tax laws in writing versus relying on a third-party website so you're covered as a small business so I've referenced directly from the State of Minnesota and California directly.

Minnesota Department of Revenue requires sales tax for canned or prewritten software. In this case, electronically, internet downloadable software.






Source: Minnesota Department of Revenue
https://www.revenue.state.mn.us/sites/default/files/2021-03/FS134.pdf

However, California does not collect sales tax for electronically, downloadable software. 
This applies to "remote sellers" aka retailers located outside of California.




Source:  CA Department of Tax and Fee Administration. 
'California Tax Matrix For Remote Sellers', top of page 4:
https://www.cdtfa.ca.gov/formspubs/cdtfa758.pdf

I'd double check and correct this with the e-commerce platform you're using that's charging sales tax when they are not supposed to for certain States. Not all e-commerce platforms have this correct and leave the onus on the business retailer.

Best Regards!


----------



## Ben Osterhouse (Mar 15, 2022)

Thanks @Daren Audio !
Yes, I have some checking to do so there aren't complications later!

For the states that charge sales tax, I looked at the thresholds where you'd have nexus and have to pay taxes to them. It's at least $100,000 for most states.

So if someone is purchasing from MN, they have to pay sales tax, but if they are purchasing from anywhere else, I'm not required to charge sales tax yet.

I haven't been keeping track of where people are buying from, so maybe I'll have to add some forms to the checkout page. Like I said, I have some checking to do.


----------



## zimm83 (Sep 2, 2022)

Hy, 
One question : i would like to disable looping. Is it possible ? So i Just have one shots of patterns ? 
Tried...but it always loops. 
Thanks. Very cool product. Really inspiring.


----------



## Ben Osterhouse (Sep 2, 2022)

Thanks! it is not possible to disable looping. In some of the presets, it only loops over part of the pattern. For those patterns, if you adjust the loop points so there's some empty space after the pattern, that could make it easier to treat them as one shots.


----------



## zimm83 (Sep 3, 2022)

Ben Osterhouse said:


> Thanks! it is not possible to disable looping. In some of the presets, it only loops over part of the pattern. For those patterns, if you adjust the loop points so there's some empty space after the pattern, that could make it easier to treat them as one shots.


Oh yes. Thanks a lot . Good idea. Let's go ! 
Thanks.


----------

